# Central Iowa



## Cam (Apr 8, 2017)

I live near Saylorville Lake and do not have to work tomorrow. with the last two days in the mid 70's does anyone think i have a chance finding any around here yet? or should i just head down to the pond and fish


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Cam said:


> I live near Saylorville Lake and do not have to work tomorrow. with the last two days in the mid 70's does anyone think i have a chance finding any around here yet? or should i just head down to the pond and fish


I'd go fishing. Soil temps were 47 on Friday hit 57 yesterday. Needs to be 53 but real fast soil warm up. Wednesday will be my first day


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

I agree with fun gus. Fishing would likely be more productive over the next few days.


----------

